# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Πρόβλημα με crypto ReDi 40MP

## andreasan

Έχω έναν  crypto ReDi 40MP ο οποίος σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι παρά μόνο ένα μικρό, που καλά καλά δεν φαίνεται και αναβοσβήνει. Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## nyannaco

Μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει παραδώσει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής του φίλτρου στο τροφοδοτικό. Αν είναι αυτό, εύκολη και φτηνή επισκευή. Ανοιξέ τον και δες, αν θέλεις βγάλε και φωτογραφίες και ανέβασε.

----------


## andreasan

Φωτογραφίες 20160118_175309.jpg20160118_175849.jpg20160118_180042.jpg
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## nyannaco

Οπως το ελεγα, ο πυκνωτης του φιλτρου (κατω αριστερα στην πρωτη φωτογραφια) ειναι φουσκωμενος. Αλλαξε τον και κατα 99% θα ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## andreasan

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να μην είναι μόνο αυτός αλλά και άλλοι (ηλεκτρολυτικοί πάντα) που εμφανισιακά δείχνουν μια χαρά.
Οπότε αν τυχόν αλλάξεις αυτόν που είναι φουσκωμένος και δεν δουλέψει, μην απογοητευτείς:
απλά αλλάζεις και όλους τους υπόλοιπους (μιλάμε πάντα για ηλεκτρολυτικούς) μιας και δεν νομίζω να 'χεις ESR meter.

----------

Papas00zas (18-01-16)

----------


## andreasan

Άλλαξα τον πρώτο κάτω αριστερά και τον μεθεπόμενο (τρίτο στη σειρά) και λειτούργησε!
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια...

----------


## nyannaco

Μπράβο Αντρέα  :Wink:

----------


## dkatsiou

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για ένα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα στον ίδιο αποκωδικοποιητή. Ενώ βρίσκεται σε stand by (κόκκινο led), δεν εκκινεί από το χειριστήριο παρά μόνο αν τον βγάλεις από την πρίζα και τον ξαναβάλεις, οπότε λειτουργεί άμεσα (πράσινο το led) και λειτουργεί κανονικά το χειριστήριο. Επιπλέον, αν τον κλείσεις και σχετικά γρήγορα (το πολύ εντός λεπτού) τον ξανα-ανοίξεις, υπακούει!!! Αν όμως αργήσεις, τότε φτου και από την αρχή πρέπει να τον βγάλεις από την πρίζα...

----------


## nyannaco

Θα ρισκαρω να μαιντεψω πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## DARIO

Οσο το μηχανημα ειναι ζεστο ο πυκνωτης κραταει λιγο φορτιο μεσα του. Αν ομως το αφησεις σε αναμονη ο πυκνωτης πεφτει η ταση του μιας και ειναι χαλασμενος και δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει παρα μονο με βγαλσιμο απο την πριζα.Το εχω δει και εγω επισης και θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι πυκνωτης.Επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις το πειραμα με το σεσουαρ οσο ειναι σε αναμονη και δεν ανταποκρινεται απο το τηλεχειριστηριο να ζεστανεις τους πυκνωτες με την σειρα μεχρι να αναψει οποτε εχεις βρει αυτοματα ποιος ειναι.

----------

